# Anmelden an einer msql datennbank



## salvatore1969 (1. Apr 2019)

Guten Abend ich habe eine frage bezüglich anmelden an einer msql datennbank über ein Forms ,
ich habe viele tutorials im internet gesehen das man DB Tabellen erstellt und durch die
--- ---Stringquery = "SELE * FROM------Feststellt ob der user name und password secret existieren. Dabei
lesst  man haber  root als user, haber wen ein Benutzer  sich anmeldet hat er nicht die komplete rechte in der DB wenn
man user alz all privilegges lässt ?
------con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/Geheim", "root", "");--------


----------



## kneitzel (1. Apr 2019)

Also ich kann Deinen Post nicht verstehen. Wenn du von msql redest, scheinst du MySQL zu meinen? Zumindest bringst Du einen MySQL Connection String.

Und was genau willst Du denn machen? Und was hast du wo gefunden? Ein ‚SELE‘ Befehl hoffentlich nicht, sondern wenn dann ein SELECT Befehl.

Falls du eine Applikation schreibst, die eine Datenbank nutzen will und die Benutzer über die Datenbank Nutzer verwaltet werden sollen, dann nutze den eingegebenen User mit dem Passwort doch im Connection String. Da generell den root User zu verwenden (und dann noch womöglich mit leerem Passwort) ist keine songute Idee.

Und dann muss der User nur für die Tabellen berechtigt werden, auf die er Zugriff bekommen soll. das sind dann aber MySQL Themen und keine Java Themen ....

Viele Grüße,

Konrad


----------

